
V8 JavaScript Engine: Digging into the TurboFan JIT - dmmalam
http://v8project.blogspot.com/2015/07/digging-into-turbofan-jit.html
======
lucian1900
Interesting to see them moving away from AST-to-ASM and building an IR, which
looks to be a CFG.

When V8 was first released, one of the selling points was that it would
directly translate JS, which is why it was fast and why it couldn't be
retargeted.

~~~
mraleph
> Interesting to see them moving away from AST-to-ASM and building an IR,
> which looks to be a CFG.

V8 actually has been using a compiler with a proper IR since 2010 when
Crankshaft[1] was released.

[1] [http://blog.chromium.org/2010/12/new-crankshaft-
for-v8.html](http://blog.chromium.org/2010/12/new-crankshaft-for-v8.html)

~~~
lucian1900
Oh my, I'm quite behind. I feel embarrassed now :)

